# Looking for a Sphere turning jig



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

I am wanting to give sphere turning on a lathe a try. I looked at the commercial jigs out there and they are too expensive. I tried doing by hand but not too successful. I am looking for a plan to make a homemade jig of some sort. Does anyone have any links to a site where I can see. Or if you have done one do you have any photos??? Thanks in advance.
John T.


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

Here is something that may help, though i have not made one:
http://www.laymar-crafts.co.uk/tip48.htm

I am a fairly new turner myself, and have yet to make a good sphere. Each time I try, however, I get a little close to achieving it. It is not one of those things that you will learn to do overnight, so my best advice is to keep working at it by hand, you will get it.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

would this help?

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/60014

Lew


----------



## JTTHECLOCKMAN (Oct 11, 2009)

Mike
That one has potential. Anyone else???

I do not want to turn them freehand. They need to be pretty accurate for what I want to do.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi John. I should have one done is a week or so. I just received the cutters today I have some more design work to do on it. Instead of starting from scratch like I usually do, I copied a bit of what Carter already did and watched their videos. The one with Captain Eddie is a hoot! They have a pretty stout one and I hope mine will be as well. It is a lot of steel machining, though. Not a woodshop project the way I'm doing it. I think there will be some real forces to be handled at the end of the cutter hanging way out there.

cheers, Jim


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.woodworkersinstitute.com/page.asp?p=1527


----------

